# OC Newbie



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,

I would like to OC my CPU and by GPU. I've gone through linderman's guide, and here are the items that I am supposed to submit:

System Summary:

Attached (too large to paste)

RAM:

Corsair:2x CM2X2048-8500C5D 

Power Supply:

Corsair: HX1000W

CPU Fan: ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS 9700 NT 110mm 2 Ball Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler

Case: COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Black/ Silver Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 

Temps:

Idle temps: 4 cores between 40-45
Workload temps: 4 cores between 50-56

Can I overclock?

Thanks!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

> Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz


You should be able to get a 3.5 GHz overclock with no problems, anything higher and you will probably have to tweak voltages. Many have reached 4 GHz with your CPU but this is by pushing the heat envelope and I'd not recommend it.

Your heatsink rates as one of the better ones on FrostyTech. Just make sure that your max temps on Prime95 never go above 70 C.

ARK | Intel® Core

Physical Memory: Total 3069 MB -- if you have the RAM you stated then your OS is only reading part of it, which can happen if your OS is 32-bit.

We need to know your motherboard make and model for more specific instruction. However, the easiest way to overclock is to just raise the multiplier, if your system is capable of this.

You have a pretty good video card but I don't think that processing will bottleneck at your CPU so overclocking will not give as much of an increase in overall system performance as you might think. In fact, you may see as little as 5% increase in overall system performance with a CPU overclock of 25%.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is an example of what overclocking can (or can not, as we shall soon see) do in a common benchmark (3Dmark11).


```
Stock 3.4 GHz G 3351, P 4173, C 3509
OC    4.0 GHz G 3323, P 4554, C 3502
```
An 18% CPU overclock gave an increase in graphics of 0% physics of 9% and combined of 0%.

Overclocking modern processors has become less beneficial as performance is not simply a matter of clock speed anymore. You can see some improvement in specific areas of processing by overclocking but not enough, in my opinion, to warrant the stress you place on a system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU.
What do you hope to achieve with the OC?
Is there something you need to do that the 3.0GHz Q Core CPU will not do?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my guide on how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad.

Your cpu should get to around 4GHz but every cpu is different.

Also we need to know your motherboard make and all the things Tyree asked for.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I haven't had a chance to get back yes to my computer. My mobo is an Asus P5Q Deluxe. My CPU is an Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q9650 (12M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB). The other info is in my first post.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, and I don't know that there is anything particular that I want to achieve other than learning.

As to my only showing 3 gb of RAM, I've tried fixing that since I built my system and can't figure it out. My BIOS if set for memory mapping and I'm using Windows 7 64 bit. Entry suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you checked the ram is seated properly.

Have you tested each stick individually with memtest86? One could be faulty.

If you read my guide on how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad it will teach you everything you need to know about how to overclock your cpu.

You have a good board and psu so you should be good to go.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Look into your BIOS setup and see if there is an option to enable memory remapping.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

I have memory remapping enabled


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You are not the only one who has had problems with the P5Q Deluxe and RAM. I've read several older threads about this. Unfortunately, I don't know of a solution offhand (if there is one).


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Green - I've tested the crap our of the RAM and both sticks are good.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

MPR - well that sucks! I'm sure contacting Asus would bee worthless, right?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check the asus forums on their website.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

OK, I've found it. It seems that the RAM shown is available RAM, the motherboard does not show RAM it uses for system resources.



> If you installed total 4GB memory, the system will detect less than 4GB of total memory because of address space allocation for other critical functions, such as:
> 
> - System BIOS (including motherboard, add-on cards, etc..)
> - Motherboards resources
> ...


ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- FAQ P5Q Deluxe


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks! Is that a lot of RAM for a motherboard to reserve?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No not really.


----------

